# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Երեխան և համակարգիչը

## Cassiopeia

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, երեխային կարելի՞ է թույլ տալ նստել համակարգչի առջև և ինչքա՞ն ժամանակով։

----------

Lion (02.12.2016), Այբ (15.12.2013)

----------


## K.Siranuysh

Երեխաներին թույլատրվում է նստել համակարգչի առջև սկսած 3 տարեկանից, բայց ոչ ավել քան 15 րոպե:Սակայն պակաս կարևոր չէ, թե ինչ են նրանք դիտում կամ խաղում:Այժմ կան հազարավոր ինտերակտիվ -զարգացնող խաղեր, որը ծնողը պետք է նախապես ընտրի մինչ երեխային համակարգչի առջև նստեցնելը:

----------


## Նիկեա

Ոչ:Համակարգիչը,իմ կարծիքով երեխային կապում է իրականության հետ:Իսկ փոքր երեխան պիտի ապրի հեքիթային աշխարհում:Համակարգիչը կնպաստի երեխայի ժամանակից շուտ մեծանալուն:Համակարգչային խաղերը կախվածության մեջ կգցեն երեխային կբթացնեն խեղճին:Կան ուրիշ ավելի լավ տարբերակներ երեխայի ճիշտ զարգացմանը նպաստելու համար: :Ok:

----------

Այբ (15.12.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ես դեմ եմ, որ երեխաները երկար ժամանակ համակարգչի առաջ են նստում: Պետք է նստեն, օգտվեն, բայց ոչ երկար ու ամենակարևորը՝ ծնողները պետք է հետևեն, թե երեխան ինչ է անում համակարգչով: Գաղտնիք չէ, թե ինչքան դեպքեր կան, երբ երեխաներին այլասերվածները գայթակղել են և ավարտը լավ չի եղել: Դրա համար պետք չէ, որ երեխաները փոքրուց սոցիալական ցանցերում գրանցվեն, կամ թողնեն, որ գիշեր-ցերեկ տարբեր սայթերից ինչ-որ վիդիոներ նայեն: Հասարակ բան, նորմալ նյութ ես փնտրում, կամ նորմալ վիդիո ես փնտրում, մեկ էլ՝ կողքից ինչ գովազդ ասես  ցույց չի տալիս: 
Համակարգչից օգտվելն էլ երեխայի համար պետք է ունենա իր ժամանակը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վերա ջան, իհարկե էդ ամեն ծնողի անձնական գործն է, թե ինքն իր երեխայի համար ինչն է ճիշտ համարում, բայց կան բաներ, որոնք համընդհանուր են ու մեծ գիտություն չեն՝ նոր ապացույցներ պահանջող:
> Երկու տարեկան երեխային նույնիսկ օրական կես ժամից ավել հեռուստացույցն է հակացուցված, ուր մնաց ժամերով կոմպը, ու դրանք ուղղակի սիրուն նկատառումներ չեն: Էդ տարիքի պստոների ամբողջ նյարդային համակարգն ու հոգեկան գործընթացները կարող են լավ տուժել նման ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաներից: Տեսողությունը, մտածողությունը, էմոցիաները, կոգնիտիվ պրոցեսները, ամեն ինչը:
> Բերածդ «առավելությունը», որ երկու տարեկանում էնքան է զբաղվել իր կոմպով, որ հիմա հոգնել է ու մոտ չի գալիս, նույնն է ինձ համար, թե մեկն ասեր, որ վեց տարեկանում ծխել է սկսել ու դա մեծ առավելություն է համարում, որովհետև մի քանի տարուց լրիվ հոգնել ու թարգել է: 
> Կան բաներ, որ փոքր օրգանիզմի համար ուղղակի մեծ վնաս են: Ավելի շատ, քան դա կլիներ մեծահասակի համար:



էս թեման վաղուց ա բացված, ստեղ պատասխան։

Ծնողների մոտ կան արմատացած որոշ դոգմաներ, որոնց մեծ մասը կամ ոչ մի հիմնավորում չունի, կամ դրանք այնքան հին են, որ ժամանակի հետ կորցրել են արդիականությունը։
Դրանցից մեկն այն է, որ երեխաներին համակարգիչը վնաս է։

Հենց նոր մի քիչ փորփրեցի ինտերնետը, ու մի քանի կայք գտա (*օրինակ*), որտեղ կետ առ կետ բացատրում է, թե ինչը կարող է վնաս տալ, ու ինչպես դա կարելի է կանխել։

Հոդվածը բաժանված է 3 «առասպելների»

Առասպել 1 - Համակարգիչը վնաս է երեխայի առողջությանը
Առասպել 2 - Համակարգչային խաղերը վնասակար են
Առասպել 3 - Համակարգիչը միայն խաղերի ու զվարճանքի համար է


Բերեմ միայն եզրակացությունը՝ ինչ անել, որ համակարգիչը չվնասի առղջությանը։
1. տեսողություն խնդիրների դեպքում համակարգչի դիմաց նստել միայն ակնոցներով
2. պահպանել 50-70սմ հեռավորություն
3. Աշխատանքի ընթացքում 15-25 րոպեն մեկ անել ընդմիջում և աչքերի վարժություններ
4. Հետևել նստած դիրքին
5. Չաշխատել մթության մեջ
6. Հետևել խաղերի ու ծրագրերի բովանդակությանը
7. Համակարգչից հետո լվացվել սառը ջրով։

Կարծես թե բարդ բան չկա, բայց այս կետերի շնորհիվ ձեր երեխան չի կտրվի այսօրվա ամենահետաքրքիր, ամենակարևոր ու հեռանկարային բանից՝ համակարգչից։

Հ.Գ.
Ձեռի հետ էլ մի լավ ծրագիր խորհուրդ տամ։ Անվճար ծրագիր *КиберМама*, թույլ է տալիս սահմանափակել երեխայի աշխատաժամանակը (և մուտքը ինտերնետ)։
Կոնկրետ մենք դրել եք, որ ամեն 20 րոպեն մեկ 1ժամ մոտ չգա (սովորաբար 1ժամից շատ ավելի ուշ ա մոտենում)։


Հ.Հ.Գ.
Մի օր էլ տենց ման եմ եկել գազավորված խմիչքների վնասները։ Պարզվում ա, եթե չեք տալիս ասենք Լեռնաձոր գյուղի գառաժում լցրած լիմոնադը, օրը մի բաժակ հյութը ոչ մի վնաս չի կարող հասցնել, իսկ որոշ դեպքերում նույնիսկ կարող է օգնել։

----------

Alphaone (02.12.2016), Quyr Qery (02.12.2016), Smokie (03.03.2014), Արամ (02.03.2014)

----------


## TatevY

Կարելի է, իհարկե, միայն ծնողի վերահսկման դեպքում : Ասենք երեխան չպետք է ետ մնա աշխարհի զարգացման ընդհանուր տեմպից, հասակակիցներից:  :King:  :Tsamon:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մինչև համակարգչի առջև նստելը պետք է նախ էդ երեխան տեսնի իրական կյանքը,պետք է տեսնի բնությունը ու իրան բնության մի մասը զգա,հետո արդեն ստիպեն որ նստի համակարգչի առջև ու հասկանա թե ինչ է կորցնում  :Think:

----------

Smokie (25.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մինչև համակարգչի առջև նստելը պետք է նախ էդ երեխան տեսնի իրական կյանքը,պետք է տեսնի բնությունը ու իրան բնության մի մասը զգա,հետո արդեն ստիպեն որ նստի համակարգչի առջև ու հասկանա թե ինչ է կորցնում



Պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ, որ երեխա չունես ։)
Ֆանտազիաս չի հերիքում, որ պատկերացնեմ, թե Երևանում որ բնությանը մասը պտի դառնա երեխաս, հուսով եմ ոչ Գետառի ։), կամ օղակաձև այգու, կամ Հրազդանի ձորի ։)

Երեխային, որը տեսել ա համակարգչի ու սմարթֆոնի ընձեռած հնարավորությունները չես գրավի ունեցածդ «բնությամբ»։
Մնում ա ղեկավարել ու ուղղորդել հետաքրքրությունները։

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2014), Արամ (02.03.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ, որ երեխա չունես ։)
> Ֆանտազիաս չի հերիքում, որ պատկերացնեմ, թե Երևանում որ բնությանը մասը պտի դառնա երեխաս, հուսով եմ ոչ Գետառի ։), կամ օղակաձև այգու, կամ Հրազդանի ձորի ։)
> 
> Երեխային, որը տեսել ա համակարգչի ու սմարթֆոնի ընձեռած հնարավորությունները չես գրավի ունեցածդ «բնությամբ»։
> Մնում ա ղեկավարել ու ուղղորդել հետաքրքրությունները։


Երեխա չունեմ,ես սոված ուսանող եմ:
Ես Երևանում չեմ ծնվել,ապրել եմ բնությանը շատ մոտ:Փոքր ժամանակ  PlayStation-ի ստրկության մեջ եմ ապրել,հետո համակարգչի ստրկության մեջ էլ եմ ապրել:Բայց դրանք ճամանակավոր <<հաճույքներ>> էին,ես չեմ հիշում իմ զգացողությունները էդ անտերի սարքերի առջև նստած ժամանակ,բայց ես չեմ կարող մոռանալ իմ անցկացրած ամեն մի պահը բնության մեջ:Հիմա Երևանում եմ ու էստեղ էդ խնդիրը ավելի բարդ է:Ծնողները պարզապես պետք է ընտրելու հնարավորություն տան երեխաներին:Կարծում եմ որոշ ժամանակ ապրելով բնության մեջ,նրանք նախապատվությունը համակարգչին չեն տա  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (03.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2014), Ուլուանա (28.02.2014)

----------


## Արամ

> Երեխա չունեմ,ես սոված ուսանող եմ:
> Ես Երևանում չեմ ծնվել,ապրել եմ բնությանը շատ մոտ:Փոքր ժամանակ  PlayStation-ի ստրկության մեջ եմ ապրել,հետո համակարգչի ստրկության մեջ էլ եմ ապրել:Բայց դրանք ճամանակավոր <<հաճույքներ>> էին,ես չեմ հիշում իմ զգացողությունները էդ անտերի սարքերի առջև նստած ժամանակ,բայց ես չեմ կարող մոռանալ իմ անցկացրած ամեն մի պահը բնության մեջ:Հիմա Երևանում եմ ու էստեղ էդ խնդիրը ավելի բարդ է:Ծնողները պարզապես պետք է ընտրելու հնարավորություն տան երեխաներին:Կարծում եմ որոշ ժամանակ ապրելով բնության մեջ,նրանք նախապատվությունը համակարգչին չեն տա


Ես էլ Երևանում եմ ծնվել(բնություն 3 տարին մեկ եմ տեսել) ու համակարգչի ստրկության տակ եմ մտածել ու սոված չեմ։  :Smile: 

Ասածս ի՞նչ ա․․․համակարգչին, որպես վնաս մի նայեք։ Էդ նույնն բանն ա ինչ ասես, քել գիտես ինչ կա, դու քիմիայի գրքեր մի կարդա, որ քիմիկոս չդառնաս, կամ դու կալկուլյատորին ձեռք չտաս, որ մաթեմատիկոս չդառնաս և այլն և այլն, եթե գործիքը կա, ուրեմն պետք չի գործիքից զրկել, պետք ա ընդամենը ճիշտ ուղղին ցույց տալ։ 

Ու վերջիվերջո ցանկացած արգելք ավելի ա քաղցրացնում պտուղը։ Համենայն դեպս ես կարծում եմ, որ երեխա ունենամ, հնարավորինս քիչ բան եմ իրեն արգելելու։

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2014), Quyr Qery (02.12.2016), Smokie (03.03.2014), Աթեիստ (02.03.2014), Նիկեա (02.12.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ես էլ Երևանում եմ ծնվել(բնություն 3 տարին մեկ եմ տեսել) ու համակարգչի ստրկության տակ եմ մտածել ու սոված չեմ։ 
> 
> Ասածս ի՞նչ ա․․․համակարգչին, որպես վնաս մի նայեք։ Էդ նույնն բանն ա ինչ ասես, քել գիտես ինչ կա, դու քիմիայի գրքեր մի կարդա, որ քիմիկոս չդառնաս, կամ դու կալկուլյատորին ձեռք չտաս, որ մաթեմատիկոս չդառնաս և այլն և այլն, եթե գործիքը կա, ուրեմն պետք չի գործիքից զրկել, պետք ա ընդամենը ճիշտ ուղղին ցույց տալ։ 
> 
> Ու վերջիվերջո ցանկացած արգելք ավելի ա քաղցրացնում պտուղը։ Համենայն դեպս ես կարծում եմ, որ երեխա ունենամ, հնարավորինս քիչ բան եմ իրեն արգելելու։


Դե հա,եթե չափավոր նստնեն ու նպատակային օգտագործեն համակրագիչը,դրանից վատ բան չի լինի:Երևանում երեխան չի կարող բնությունը զգալ ու չես կարող մեղադրել ոչ երեխաներին,ոչ էլ ծնողներին:Բայց ցավոք սրտի երեխաների 10%-ն է էդպես օգտվում համակարգչից:Մնացածը ամբողջ օրը գամված են համակարգչի առջև:
Իսկ քո բացը կարող ենք լրացնել,ամառը արի մեր մոտ,կարծում եմ կհավանես  :Smile:

----------


## Նարե91

Երեխային ընդհանրապես, էն էլ մեր օրերում արգելել օգտվել համակարգչից ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան հիմարության ամենավառ դրսևորումներից մեկը: Պետք ա ուղղակի վերհասկողություն լինի, որ չափը չանցնեն: Թե չէ եթե տենց նայենք, շատ հաց ուտելն էլ ա վնաս էրէխեքի համար:  :Dntknw:

----------

Smokie (03.03.2014), Աթեիստ (03.03.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Երեխային ընդհանրապես, էն էլ մեր օրերում արգելել օգտվել համակարգչից ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան հիմարության ամենավառ դրսևորումներից մեկը: Պետք ա ուղղակի վերհասկողություն լինի, որ չափը չանցնեն: Թե չէ եթե տենց նայենք, շատ հաց ուտելն էլ ա վնաս էրէխեքի համար:


Համակարգչից օգտվել ասելով դուք ի՞նչ նկատի ունեք,շատերը համակարգիչ առնում են,որ իրենց երեխաները սկսեն GTA խաղալ(Չասեք թե նման բան չկա,ես շատ մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում):ՈՒ եթե ես իմ երեխային զրկեմ ամբողջ օրը GTA խաղալուց  ես հիմա՞ր կլինեմ:
Ամբողջ հարցը կայանում է նրանում թե ինչքան է երեխան անցկացնում համակարգչի դիմաց և այդ ընթացքում նա ինչով է զբաղվում:Ես համոզված եմ և շատ օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել,եթե երեխան սկսի Gta խաղալ,կախվածության մեջ կընկնի,ամբողջ օրը կնստի համակարգչի առջև ու առողջությունն էլ կփչացնի:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.03.2014), Smokie (03.03.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

ես էրեխուն եթե համակարգչից կտրեն, խարակիրի կանի...

իսկ եթե լուրջ, Աթեիստն արդեն սպառիչ գրել էր «անվտանգության կանոնները», պետք ա ուղղակի հետևել, որ համակարգիրը ոչ թե բթացնի երեխային, այլ՝ զարգացնի...

----------

Cassiopeia (03.03.2014), Smokie (03.03.2014), Աթեիստ (03.03.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Համակարգչից օգտվել ասելով դուք ի՞նչ նկատի ունեք,շատերը համակարգիչ առնում են,որ իրենց երեխաները սկսեն GTA խաղալ(Չասեք թե նման բան չկա,ես շատ մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում):ՈՒ եթե ես իմ երեխային զրկեմ ամբողջ օրը GTA խաղալուց  ես հիմա՞ր կլինեմ:
> Ամբողջ հարցը կայանում է նրանում թե ինչքան է երեխան անցկացնում համակարգչի դիմաց և այդ ընթացքում նա ինչով է զբաղվում:Ես համոզված եմ և շատ օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել,եթե երեխան սկսի Gta խաղալ,կախվածության մեջ կընկնի,ամբողջ օրը կնստի համակարգչի առջև ու առողջությունն էլ կփչացնի:


Յոհաննես ջան , մի հատ էլ պոռնոյի հետ համեմատի: Դրա տարիքային սահմանը կարծեմ GTA-ից ցածր ա:
Եթե ծնողը հիմար ա, կամ տեղյակ չի թե երեխան ինչով ա զբաղվում կոմպի դեմը, ըտեղ վերջի մեղավորը կոմպն ա:

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս թեման ինձ համար հիմա ահագին արդիական է, կարծում եմ՝ էլի շատերի համար, որոնք նախադպրոցական կամ դպրոցական տարիքի երեխաներ ունեն։ Մի քիչ արտահայտվեմ, ուրիշներն էլ, հուսով եմ, կմիանան։

Հաշվի առնելով, որ դպրոցներում, մեզ մոտ՝ Նյու Յորքում, նույնիսկ դեռ մանկապարտեզից համակարգիչը պարտադիր առարկա է, երեխային կոմպից հեռու պահելու ձև չունես ուղղակի։ Դե, պարզ է, որ վաղ թե ուշ օգտվելու է, ինչպես բոլորս, բայց ես կգերադասեի, որ դա ավելի ուշ լիներ, քան դպրոցում «պարտադրում են»։ Ասենք, մանկապարտեզում էլ (4-5 տարեկան), հիմա էլ երեխաները շաբաթը մեկ մի առարկա են անցնում, որի ժամանակ նստում են համակարգչի դիմաց, սկզբում ընդհանուր համակարգչից օգտվել են սովորել, հետո արդեն ավելի կոնկրետ գործողություններ անել՝ նկարել, ինչ–որ ուսուցանող խաղեր խաղալ ու էլի որոշ բաներ։ Ինձ ամենաշատը զայրացրել էր խաղեր խաղալը։ Ճիշտ է, ուսուցանող են համարվում, բայց դե խաղը մնում է խաղ, մի խաղը բերում է մեկ ուրիշին, ու կախվածություն է առաջացնում։ Ինչի՞ պիտի ես ամեն օր տանը պայքարեմ, որ երեխաս չուզենա համակարգչով խաղ խաղալ, երբ ինքը կարող էր դեռ գուցե ևս մի քանի տարի նույնիսկ չիմանալ համակարգչային խաղերի գոյության մասին, որ մի հատ էլ ուզենար խաղալ։ Բացի դրանից, նաև հանձնարարություններ են տալիս հատուկ ուսուցողական կայքերից, որ մտնեն, ինքնուրույն անեն օնլայն, ուսուցչուհին էլ տեսնի, որոշ դեպքերում գնահատի և այլն։ 

Չգիտեմ, իմ կարծիքով, մի քիչ շուտ է էս տարիքից էդ աստիճանի համակարգչին կապվելը։ Նույնիսկ մեզ՝ մեծերիս համար է հաճախ խնդիր համակարգչից պոկվելը, էլ ուր մնաց էդ տարիքի երեխաների։ Արգելելու դեպքում էլ բոբո ես դառնում ակամա։ Հերիք է պատկերացնել, թե ինչ ենք զգում, երբ ինչ–ինչ պատճառներով, թեկուզ անհրաժեշտաբար մեզ ստիպում են վեր կենալ համակարգչի մոտից, երբ թունդ տարված ենք ինչ–որ բան անելով, կարևոր էլ չի, թե ինչ, կարևորն այն է, որ էդ պահին հեչ չենք ուզում դրանից կտրվել։ Մենք դեռ հասուն մարդիկ ենք, նույնիսկ տհաճությամբ վեր կենալու դեպքում գիտակցում ենք, որ պետք է ու քիչ թե շատ նորմալ ենք տանում, իսկ երեխաների դեպքում շատ ավելի պրոբլեմատիկ է։ Իհարկե, երեխաներն էլ են տարբեր լինում. մեկի հետ ավելի հեշտ է, մյուսի հետ՝ ավել բարդ, բայց երևույթն ընդհանուր առմամբ, կարծում եմ, բոլորի վրա է տարածվում։ Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե երեխան արդեն օգտվում է համակարգչից, շատ դժվար է հսկողություն ապահովելը, անընդհատ կոնկրետ սահմանների մեջ պահելը։ 

Կարծում եմ՝ նույն թեմայի շրջանակներում համակարգչին զուգահեռ կարելի է քննարկել նաև երեխայի շփումը տաբլետների հեռախոսների ու նմանատիպ այլ սարքերի հետ։ 

Հետաքրքիր է, ում երեխան որքանով է օգտվում համակարգչից (տաբլետից, հեռախոսից և այլն)։ Քանի՞ տարեկանից եք թույլ տվել օգտվել։ Դպրոցում որքանո՞վ է պահանջվում։ Օրական/շաբաթական քանի՞ ժամ եք թույլ տալիս օգտվել, երեխան ինչերո՞վ է զբաղվում համակարգչի առջև նստած ժամանակ։ Նաև ինչպե՞ս է երեխան արձագանքում սահմանափակումներին։ Ինչպե՞ս եք ուղղորդում երեխային համակարգչից օգտվելիս, ինչպես նաև ի՞նչ եք անում սահմանափակումներն ավելի հեշտ կիրառելու համար։

----------

Smokie (28.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կորյունը 2 տարեկանից բզբզում էր։ Նույնիսկ առաջին անգամ փողով ծրագիր եմ առել (ներկելու ծրագիր էր, բայց նենց էր սարքած, որ երեխան ուրիշ բան չկարողանա բացի)։
Աստղիկն ավելի քիչ էր հետաքրքրված։

Հիմա, երբ Կորյունն ունի սեփական նեթբուքը (դպրոցում պահանջում են, բայց շատ քիչ ժամանակ են դրանով զբաղվում), բոլորը ժամով են խաղում։
Կորյունը խաղեր ա խաղում, իսկ Տրդատն ու Աստղիկը յութուբ են նայում։
Մեծերը շատ լավ լսում են, հենց ասում ենք հերիք ա, հանգիստ թողնում են, իսկ Տրդատի հարցը դեռ բարդ ա։
Բայց ես ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում, որ երեխաներին կոմպից հեռու պահեմ։
Մեկ ա ապագան դրան ա տանում։ Ու ես շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ երբ սկսում էի (կարծեմ 8-րդ դասարանից), ծնողներս ամեն ինչ անում էին, որ շատ ժամանակ դրան չտրամադրեմ։
Հուսով եմ հիմա իրանք էլ են հասկացել, թե ինչ սխալ բան են արել։
Կոմպը ընդամենը գործիք ա, որով հազար ու մի բան կարելի ա անել։ Թող լավ ծանոթ լինեն, որ վաղը մասնագիտության ընտրության ժամանակ լավ պատկերացնեն դրա հնարավորությունները։

----------

Alphaone (02.12.2016), John (02.12.2016), Quyr Qery (02.12.2016), Մուշու (02.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2016)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, երեխային կարելի՞ է թույլ տալ նստել համակարգչի առջև և ինչքա՞ն ժամանակով։


Քանի կարող եք՝ հեռու պահեք, հետո չեք կարողանալու հեռացնել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի երկու հարց առաջացավ, տամ։ 



> Հիմա, երբ Կորյունն ունի սեփական նեթբուքը (դպրոցում պահանջում են, բայց շատ քիչ ժամանակ են դրանով զբաղվում), բոլորը ժամով են խաղում։


Իսկ դպրոցում կոնկրետ ի՞նչ են անում կոմպով։




> Կորյունը խաղեր ա խաղում, իսկ Տրդատն ու Աստղիկը յութուբ են նայում։


Մենակ խաղե՞ր ա խաղում, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի անու՞մ կոմպով։ 
Իսկ Յութուբով ի՞նչ են նայում։
Մեկ էլ գրել էիր, որ ժամով են խաղում, բայց չէիր գրել, թե օրական քանի ժամ։ Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա։

Մենք սենց ենք անում. դպրոցի օրերին կես ժամ կարող ա նստել կոմպի դիմաց, բայց պիտի միայն դպրոցի առաջարկած ուսուցողական մի քանի կայքեր մտնի, ինչ–որ բաներ սովորի։ Էնտեղ համ մաթեմատիկա սովորեցնող կայք կա, համ ընդհանուր զարգացությանը նվիրված ուսուցանող ու ստուգող կայք, ու բավական հետաքրքիր ու գրավիչ ձևով են մատուցված, դրա համար չնայած դաս ա, բայց հաճույքով ա անում։ Համ էլ էդ կայքերի հետ կապված կոնկրետ հանձնարարություններ չկան դպրոցից, որ պարտադիր պիտի անի, դրանք ուղղակի դասատուն խորհուրդ ա տվել որպես լրացուցիչ գործիք, այսպես ասած, ու հիմնականում թողնում ենք, որ որից ինչքան ուզի, անի, ուղղակի կես ժամից ավել չպիտի լինի։ Իսկ շաբաթ, կիրակի օրերին մի ժամ ենք թույլ տալիս նստել, ու էդ ժամանակ լրիվ իր հայեցողությանն ենք թողնում. կամ մուլտիկ ա նայում, կամ խաղ ա խաղում, կամ էլ իրան հետաքրքրող որոնումներ ա անում՝ հիմնականում ինչ–որ նկարներ կամ վիդեոներ, որոնցում սովորեցնում են, թե ոնց նկարել էս կամ էն բանը։ 

Բայց, ցավոք, դժվար ա միշտ էդ ռեժիմը պահպանելը, մեկ–մեկ չի ստացվում խիստ հետևել, ու ավելի երկար ա նստում կոմպի դիմաց, կամ որ ժամանակը լրանում ա, դժվարությամբ ա պոկվում։ Մի խոսքով՝ բարդ ա... 

Սեփական համակարգիչ իրան նվիրելու մասին դեռ չենք մտածում։ Երևի առնվազն մի երկու տարի չենք առնի։ Տեսնենք։

----------

Smokie (28.12.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Օրական 1 ժամ՝ կես ժամ առավոտյան, կես ժամ երեկոյան (երբեմն առավոտյան կես ժամը չեն խաղում): Դպրոցում իրենց դասապատրաստման պրոցեսը լրիվ համակարգչով է անցկացվում: Սովորում են մուտքագրել, տարբեր ծրագրերով աշխատել: Իսկ խաղերը ինքն է քաշում, ես խաղերից տեղյակ չեմ  :Smile: 
Իսկ յութուբով հիմիկվա մոդայիկ սուպերհերոսների տեսանյութերն են նայում հիմնականում:

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-HV using Tapatalk

----------

Smokie (28.12.2016), Ուլուանա (03.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Հետաքրքիր է, ում երեխան որքանով է օգտվում համակարգչից (տաբլետից, հեռախոսից և այլն)։ Քանի՞ տարեկանից եք թույլ տվել օգտվել։ Դպրոցում որքանո՞վ է պահանջվում։ Օրական/շաբաթական քանի՞ ժամ եք թույլ տալիս օգտվել, երեխան ինչերո՞վ է զբաղվում համակարգչի առջև նստած ժամանակ։ Նաև ինչպե՞ս է երեխան արձագանքում սահմանափակումներին։ Ինչպե՞ս եք ուղղորդում երեխային համակարգչից օգտվելիս, ինչպես նաև ի՞նչ եք անում սահմանափակումներն ավելի հեշտ կիրառելու համար։


Սոնյան դեռ մանկապարտեզում է. էնտեղ համակարգչի հետ կապված ոչ մի բան չի արվում: Կարծեմ մեզ մոտ տարրական դպրոցում էլ չկան համակարգչի հետ կապված դասեր:
Տանը համակարգչով երբեմն մուլտ է նայում, երգեր լսում կամ սկայպով խոսում: Պապան իրեն մոտ մի տարի առաջ մանկական տաբլետ էր նվիրել, ինչն իհարկե լավագույն նվերը չեմ համարում երեխայի համար, բայց դե ստացել էր էդ նվերը: Մի որոշ ժամանակ էլ դրանով էր մուլտեր նայում, հետո հոգնեց, մի կողմ գցեց, հիմա հազվադեպ է հիշում դրա գոյության մասին: Հեռուստացույց չենք օգտագործում:

Իմ կարծիքով, արգելելը տարբերակ չի. ավելի լավ գործող մեթոդ է դրա փոխարեն ուրիշ զբաղմունքներ առաջարկելը: Բայց եթե մենք համակարգիչը որպես բեյբիսիթեր ենք օգտագործում, ուրեմն բողոքելու տեղ էլ չունենք: Կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում ինքը շատ հանգիստ ու հաճույքով ուրիշ բաներով է զբաղվում, եթե իրեն էդ ուրիշ զբաղմունքը առաջարկես ու հետը զբաղվես: Իսկ եթե կողքը ընկերներ կան, ընդհանրապես մոտը մուլտ նայելու ցանկություն չի առաջանում:
Եթե մի կես ժամից ավել է մնում համակարգչի առաջ, անմիջապես զգում եմ, որ դա վատ է անդրադառնում իր տրամադրության ու վարքի վրա: Նյարդային ու չլսող է դառնում: Դրա համար աշխատում եմ, որ էդ կես ժամվա սահմանը չանցնի: Կամ ընդհանրապես էդ կես ժամն էլ չլինի: Բայց ինչպես ասեցի՝ արգելելով չէ, այլ դրա փոխարեն հետը ուրիշ բանով զբաղվելով:

----------

Apsara (05.12.2016), Smokie (28.12.2016), Աթեիստ (04.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2016), Ուլուանա (04.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սոնյան դեռ մանկապարտեզում է. էնտեղ համակարգչի հետ կապված ոչ մի բան չի արվում: Կարծեմ մեզ մոտ տարրական դպրոցում էլ չկան համակարգչի հետ կապված դասեր:
> Տանը համակարգչով երբեմն մուլտ է նայում, երգեր լսում կամ սկայպով խոսում: Պապան իրեն մոտ մի տարի առաջ մանկական տաբլետ էր նվիրել, ինչն իհարկե լավագույն նվերը չեմ համարում երեխայի համար, բայց դե ստացել էր էդ նվերը: Մի որոշ ժամանակ էլ դրանով էր մուլտեր նայում, հետո հոգնեց, մի կողմ գցեց, հիմա հազվադեպ է հիշում դրա գոյության մասին: Հեռուստացույց չենք օգտագործում:
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով, արգելելը տարբերակ չի. ավելի լավ գործող մեթոդ է դրա փոխարեն ուրիշ զբաղմունքներ առաջարկելը: Բայց եթե մենք համակարգիչը որպես բեյբիսիթեր ենք օգտագործում, ուրեմն բողոքելու տեղ էլ չունենք: Կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում ինքը շատ հանգիստ ու հաճույքով ուրիշ բաներով է զբաղվում, եթե իրեն էդ ուրիշ զբաղմունքը առաջարկես ու հետը զբաղվես: Իսկ եթե կողքը ընկերներ կան, ընդհանրապես մոտը մուլտ նայելու ցանկություն չի առաջանում:
> Եթե մի կես ժամից ավել է մնում համակարգչի առաջ, անմիջապես զգում եմ, որ դա վատ է անդրադառնում իր տրամադրության ու վարքի վրա: Նյարդային ու չլսող է դառնում: Դրա համար աշխատում եմ, որ էդ կես ժամվա սահմանը չանցնի: Կամ ընդհանրապես էդ կես ժամն էլ չլինի: Բայց ինչպես ասեցի՝ արգելելով չէ, այլ դրա փոխարեն հետը ուրիշ բանով զբաղվելով:


Հա, համաձայն եմ, բայց ոչ միշտ ա ուրիշ՝ ավելի հետաքրքիր բան առաջարկելը տենց հեշտ ու գործող տարբերակ։ Ամեն դեպքում էդ հստակ սահմանված ռեժիմն էլ, կարծում եմ, վատ տարբերակ չի. էդ արդեն էնքան էլ արգելք չի ընկալվում, երբ ռեժիմ ա. երեխան նախօրոք գիտի, որ էդքանն ա իրեն հասնում, ու ժամանակի ընթացքում հաշտվում ա էդ մտքի հետ ու նորմալ ա նայում դրան։ Մենք էդ խիստ սահմանը վերջերս ենք դրել, երևի դրա համար դեռ չեմուչումը լինում ա երբեմն, բայց, օրինակ, վերջին երկու օրը, թու–թու–թու, շատ հանգիստ վեր ա կենում կոմպի մոտից, հենց որ ասում եմ՝ ժամանակդ լրացել ա։ 

Իսկ վատ անդրադառնալը ես էլ եմ զգում. վաղուց եմ նկատել, որ հենց մի քիչ երկար ա նստում կոմպի դիմաց, շատ նյարդային ու չլսող ա դառնում։ Շատ որոշակիորեն երևում ա էդ բացասական ազդեցությունը, նկատի ունեմ՝ ակնհայտ ա, որ հաստատ կոմպն ա պատճառը, ոչ թե ուրիշ բան։

----------

ivy (04.12.2016), Smokie (28.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

Ես նկատել եմ, որ հիմիկվա երեխաները կոմպյուտերին շատ ավելի սովորական  են վերաբերվում, քան 90-ականների սերունդը: Սովորական, ինկատի ունեմ որպես գործիք:
Խաղեր էլ շատ ավելի քիչ են խաղում համեմատած 90-ականների հետ: 
Չտեսության կուլտուրան փոխվում է ու արգելված լինելու քաղցրությունը կորցնում իր համը:
Եղբորս երեխան դեռ քայլել չէր կարողանում, մոտ 8 ամսական էր, ու ձոռքը գցում էր մաուսին կամ կլավիատուրային: Ոչ մի արգելք չէր ստեղծում ու քաշվում էի մի կողմ ու թողնում է անի ինչ որ ուզում է:
Հիմա արդեն 2 տարեկան է, ու տանը կա 6 հատ կոմպ, ու իր մտքով էլ չի անցնում դրանց ձեռ տալ: Հակառակը, որ ինձ օրինակ բռնացնում է կոմպի դիմաց, ձեռքիցս քաշում է ու տանում կամ փողոց-խաղահրապարակ, կամ էլ կոնկրետ հիմա իր պուճուրիկ գնացքերով խաղալու կամ լեգո հավաքելու կամ էլ վաննայի ջրերի մեջ թավալ տալու:
Կարծում եմ երեխաները հիմա  կոմպին վերաբերվում են այնպես, ինչպես մեր իրենց պապաների սերունդը Թվ-ԻՆ ու պանիկայի ու արգելքների հարց չկա:
Ընդամենը պետք է երեխայի հետ ահռելի ժամանակ հատկացնել ու երեխայաբար, անկեղծորեն խաղալ ակտիվ խաղեր:

----------

Apsara (05.12.2016), Cassiopeia (05.12.2016), Har-am (23.12.2016), Smokie (28.12.2016), Աթեիստ (04.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2016)

----------


## Apsara

2016 թվին գրված գրառումները կարդացի և ինձ համար պարզեցի, ր ես ամենաշատն եմ թողնում իմ ճերին կոմպի առաջ մնան: Կոմպը ինձ համար օգնական դարձավ,մ երբ Դավիթը ծնվեց ու որոշ ժամանակ անց մենք մեր սեփական ուն եղափոխվեցինք, որտեղ ես ու իմ երեխեքն էինք ամբողջ օրը, մինչև Հայկը կգար ուն: Դավիթը փոքր էր օրը 2-3 անգամ պիտի քներ, իսկ երեխաները պիի չաղմկեին: Անհնար է երեխային ասել, մի խոսի, մի շարժվի, նրանք մոռանում էին քնած բալիկի մասին, կամ հաճախ չէի կարողանում քնացնել իրենց ձայների պատճառով, ու այդ ժամանակ դիմեցի մուլտերի օգնությանը, ինչքան Դավիթը քներ, իրենք այդքան ժամ մուլտ էին նայում՝ 2-2.5 ժամ: Հետո Դավիթը մեծացավ և իրեն էլ սկսեցին հեաքրքրել մուլտերը և հաճախ բացի իրա քնի ժամից մի հա էլ մինչ այդ էին նայում: Ոնց Աթեիստը նշեց, մեծերը հեշտ են լսում, երբ ասում եմ՝ վսո, բայց Դավիթը խնդիր է, ես սիպված համակարգիչը պահում եմ իրենից, հեռախոսիցս թաքուն եմ օգտվում, որ չեսնի, չհիշի և չուզի:
Իսկ Ալեքսանդրի դպրոցում երեխաներին և ծնողներին հեռախոսներից, տաբլետներից օգտվել արգլված է, համապաասխան պայմանագիր ենք կնքել, որ դպրոցի պաերի ներսում չպիի օգագործենք: Բարձր դասարաններում երեխաների հեռախոսները ուսուցիչը հավաքում և համապատասխան արկղիկում է պահում, դասերի վերջում վերադարձնում: Բայց դպրոցում գործում է հեռախոսահամար, որով ցանկացած դասարանի ցանկացած երեխայի կարող ես կանչել և խոսել, կամ հաղորդագրություն ուղարկել: Ինձ դա դուր է գալիս, որ դասերը բոլորովին համակարգչայնված չեն, հակառակը իրենք աշխատում են միայն բնական  նյութերով, տարբեր երաժշական գործիքներով, թելերով, կավով, ուսուցիչը նվագում ա կիթառ, որ երեխեքը երգեն, նկարում են իսկական մեղրամոմից պարասված մաիներով, որոնց գույներն էլ բնական պիգմենտներ են, կռծող բալիկների համար անվնաս:

----------

John (05.12.2016), Smokie (28.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2016)

----------


## Aurora

Վերջերս պարզեցինք, որ տղաս կարճատեսություն ունի ու ակնոցներ պիտի կրի։ Հետազոտող բժիշկը այն կապեց հիմնականում համակարգչից շատ ու սխալ օգտվելու հետ։ Ասաց, որ շատ անչափահասներ են տեսողությունը փչացնում համակարգիչներից սխալ օգտվելու պատճառով ու, որ ամեն կես ժամը մեկ երեխան պիտի հեռանա համակարգչից ու հանգիստ տա աչքերին և խուսափել է պետք այն խաղերից, որոնք խաղալու համար լարված , առանց աչքերը խաղից  կտրելու պիտի երեխան սևեռվի էկրանին։ Մի այդպիսի խաղ իմ տղան էր խաղում, Agario էր անունը ու ես իսկապես իր տեսողության նստելը կապում եմ այդ չարաբաստիկ խաղի հետ։ Փորձեցի  սահմանափակել համակարգչից օգտվելու ժամերը , այդ խաղը ընդհանրապես մաքրել տվեցի, բայց դե արդեն այնքան տարված էր, որ համակարգիչն անջատել էի  տալիս, պլանշետն էր վերցնում, պլանշետն արգելում էի, հեռախոսն էր վերցնում։ Վերջապես մի լավ ծրագիր գտա Our Pact անունով, հիմա երեխաներիս հեռախոս, պլանշետ կարողանում եմ դրանով կառավարել, իմ հեռախոսով , այդ ծրագրի միջոցով իրենց պլանշետ, հեռախոսները անջատում եմ, երբ ուզում եմ, իսկ համակարգիչը աչքիս առաջ եմ բերել, որ իմանամ երբ նստեց, ինչքան խաղաց։ Շատ լավ ծրագիր է ու իսկապես օգնող, որովհետև անհնար էր հանակարգչից ու ինտերնետային խաղերից արդեն կախում ունեցող երեխեքին անդադար հսկելն ու վրաները ժամ դնելը։


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Apsara (23.12.2016), Cassiopeia (15.12.2016), John (15.12.2016), Smokie (28.12.2016)

----------


## Apsara

> Վերջերս պարզեցինք, որ տղաս կարճատեսություն ունի ու ակնոցներ պիտի կրի։ Հետազոտող բժիշկը այն կապեց հիմնականում համակարգչից շատ ու սխալ օգտվելու հետ։ Ասաց, որ շատ անչափահասներ են տեսողությունը փչացնում համակարգիչներից սխալ օգտվելու պատճառով ու, որ ամեն կես ժամը մեկ երեխան պիտի հեռանա համակարգչից ու հանգիստ տա աչքերին և խուսափել է պետք այն խաղերից, որոնք խաղալու համար լարված , առանց աչքերը խաղից  կտրելու պիտի երեխան սևեռվի էկրանին։ Մի այդպիսի խաղ իմ տղան էր խաղում, Agario էր անունը ու ես իսկապես իր տեսողության նստելը կապում եմ այդ չարաբաստիկ խաղի հետ։ Փորձեցի  սահմանափակել համակարգչից օգտվելու ժամերը , այդ խաղը ընդհանրապես մաքրել տվեցի, բայց դե արդեն այնքան տարված էր, որ համակարգիչն անջատել էի  տալիս, պլանշետն էր վերցնում, պլանշետն արգելում էի, հեռախոսն էր վերցնում։ Վերջապես մի լավ ծրագիր գտա Our Pact անունով, հիմա երեխաներիս հեռախոս, պլանշետ կարողանում եմ դրանով կառավարել, իմ հեռախոսով , այդ ծրագրի միջոցով իրենց պլանշետ, հեռախոսները անջատում եմ, երբ ուզում եմ, իսկ համակարգիչը աչքիս առաջ եմ բերել, որ իմանամ երբ նստեց, ինչքան խաղաց։ Շատ լավ ծրագիր է ու իսկապես օգնող, որովհետև անհնար էր հանակարգչից ու ինտերնետային խաղերից արդեն կախում ունեցող երեխեքին անդադար հսկելն ու վրաները ժամ դնելը։
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ավրորա ջան, նոր ձեռք բերված կարճատեսությունը կարելի է բուժել, եթե համապատասխան վարժանքներ կատարեք: Բայց հաճախ բժիշկներն էլ են սխալվում, անասկանալի է, որ 2 երեխա հավասարապես շատ օգտվում են համակարգչից կամ հեռուստացույց են նայում, մեկի մոտ կարճատեսությունը զարգանում է, իսկ մյուսի մոտ՝ ոչ։  Երևի գեներն էլ կապ ունեն։ Օրինակ ես մի աչքով կարճատեսություն էի ձեռք բերել, մյուսով հեռատեսություն՝ աբսուրդ էր բժիշկների համար, իսկ մենք բացատրություն գտանք, մամաս կարճատես ա, այրս հեռատես, ես էլ երկուսի գենն էլ ունեմ, համապատասխան պայմաններ էի ստեղծել՝ վերմակի տակ գիրք կարդալ, համակարգչով երկար խաղալ ու հեռուստացույց դիտել՝ շաաատ, մեկը մի կողմ էր գնացել, մյուսը՝ մի։ Իսկ հիմա իդեալական տեսողություն ունեմ։

----------

Aurora (03.01.2017)

----------


## Smokie

> Իսկ Ալեքսանդրի դպրոցում երեխաներին և ծնողներին հեռախոսներից, տաբլետներից օգտվել արգլված է, համապաասխան պայմանագիր ենք կնքել, որ դպրոցի պաերի ներսում չպիի օգագործենք: Բարձր դասարաններում երեխաների հեռախոսները ուսուցիչը հավաքում և համապատասխան արկղիկում է պահում, դասերի վերջում վերադարձնում: Բայց դպրոցում գործում է հեռախոսահամար, որով ցանկացած դասարանի ցանկացած երեխայի կարող ես կանչել և խոսել, կամ հաղորդագրություն ուղարկել: Ինձ դա դուր է գալիս, որ դասերը բոլորովին համակարգչայնված չեն, հակառակը իրենք աշխատում են միայն բնական  նյութերով, տարբեր երաժշական գործիքներով, թելերով, կավով, ուսուցիչը նվագում ա կիթառ, որ երեխեքը երգեն, նկարում են իսկական մեղրամոմից պարասված մաիներով, որոնց գույներն էլ բնական պիգմենտներ են, կռծող բալիկների համար անվնաս:


Էս ի՜նչ իդեալական էր: :Rolleyes: 

Ուլուանայի հետ համաձայն եմ: Ընդհանրապես գտնում եմ, որ ծնողնե՛րը պիտի որոշեն իրենց փոքր երեխան օգտվի՞ համակարգչից թե՞ չէ ու ինչքա՞ն ժամանակով օգտվի: Ճիշտ չի համակարգիչը դնել դպրոցում պարտադիր առարկա՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ հիմա դա անխուսափելի ա: Ոնց որ էն լինի, որ էսօր Հայաստանում անորակ ֆիլմեր ու սերիալներ նկարահանողները ասում են՝ «ժողովուրդը էս ա ուզում, էս ենք ցույց տալիս» ու հակառակ քայլեր ձեռնարկելու փոխարեն վատ  պահանջարկը տարածեն:

----------

Apsara (28.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ճիշտ չի դպրոցում առաջին բուժօգնություն սովորեցնելը, որտև տան աղջիկը չպիտի առաջին պատահածին բերան-բերան արհեստական շնչառություն տա։
Սմոք, անհրաժեշտության ու ճաշակի տարբերությունը տենց փոքր ա՞, չի երևո՞ւմ։

Մարդ կա, մնացել ա 1980 թվում, դրա անհրաժեշտությունը չի գիտակցում, իսկ մյուսի տանը 3 տարեկան երեխան հանգիստ լվացքի մեքենայից ու միկրոալիքային վառարանից ա օգտվում։ Պետք եղած ժամանակ էլ կարա իրա սեփական բջջայինով շտապ օգնություն զանգի։

----------


## Smokie

Ես հաստատ չէի ուզի, որ իմ երեխան 3 տարեկանում իրա տարիքի համար վտանգավոր բան աներ: Ասենք նույն կերպ պատկերացրու էդ 3 տարեկան երեխուն դրսում մենակով քայլելուց ու փողոց անցնելուց: 
Հեչ պարտադիր չի, համակարգիչը ներառել դպրոցական ծրագրի մեջ, ուզողը միշտ էլ կարա հետաքրքրվի, սովորի ու զարգանա` տեխնիկայի ջանը սաղ լինի Արտ ջան: :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սմոք, միջնադարում եվրոպայում տներում սան հանգույց չկար, քաքում էին թասի մեջ, ու թափում փողոց։
Որտև «հեչ պարտադիր չի տան ներսում հատուկ քաքելու համար տռուբեք քցել, հենա լուսամուտը կա»։

20 տարի առաջ հեչ պարտադիր չէր, որ մարդու ջեբը հեռախոս լիներ։ էդ պահին տեղը չգիտես, կսպասես, մինչև հասնի օրա գործի տեղը կամ տուն, կգնտես։
Էսօր մարդուն իրա «սկզբունքորեն բջջային չեմ բռնում»-ի համար գործից որ տշեն, տշողին միայն կպաշտպանեմ։ Որտև 2016 թվին էդ մարդը ատավիզմ ա։ ինքը կալկուլայտորի տեղը չոտկով էլ կհաշվի։

Էսօր որ դեղատան աշխատողը ասում ա «էս կոմպերից չեմ հասկանում, որտև էդ իմ մասնագիտությունը չի», ուրեմն ինքը անպետք աշխատող ա (անկախ մասնագիտական գիտելիքներից ու շնորքից), որտև իրա գործի հալա կեսը կոմպով ա լինելու։

Էսօր որ հաշվապահը 1C կամ «Հայկական ծրագրեր» չգիտի, ինքը հաշվապահ չի, ինքը հաշվապահի ժամկետանց տնազ ա։

Երևի կզարմանաս, բայց մարդկությունն առաջ ա գնում։

----------


## Smokie

Երևի կզարմանաս Արտ ջան, բայց վերջին ասածիցդ չզարմացա: :Jpit: 

Տվյալ պահին խոսքը գնում ա փոքր երեխաների մասին: Իմ կարծիքով պետք չի շտապել իրենց սովորեցնել տեխնիկայի զարգացմանը օրինակ` հինգ տարեկանում:

Ասենք պատկերացրու երեք-չորս տարեկան երեխային սովորական չօգտագործած տետրը, բլոկնոտը, կամ ուղղակի թուղթը բռնած  ուզում ա touch screen-ի նման օգտագործի ու քիչ հետո շշմած ասում ա "իի, էս չի աշխատում": Անձամբ ինձ համար դա որքան զվարճալի նույնքան էլ ցավալի կարա լինի: Մի տեսակ զոմբիանում են:

----------

Apsara (28.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դուք տանը տելեվիզրի ալիքները դեռ պլասկագուբցիով ե՞ք փոխում, թե՞ զոմբիացել եք, տեղներիցդ ալարում եք հելնեք։

Էդ զոմբիացում բառը որ ամեն տեղ չեն խցկո՞ւմ, զոմբիանում եմ։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsara

> Սմոք, միջնադարում եվրոպայում տներում սան հանգույց չկար, քաքում էին թասի մեջ, ու թափում փողոց։
> Որտև «հեչ պարտադիր չի տան ներսում հատուկ քաքելու համար տռուբեք քցել, հենա լուսամուտը կա»։
> 
> 20 տարի առաջ հեչ պարտադիր չէր, որ մարդու ջեբը հեռախոս լիներ։ էդ պահին տեղը չգիտես, կսպասես, մինչև հասնի օրա գործի տեղը կամ տուն, կգնտես։
> Էսօր մարդուն իրա «սկզբունքորեն բջջային չեմ բռնում»-ի համար գործից որ տշեն, տշողին միայն կպաշտպանեմ։ Որտև 2016 թվին էդ մարդը ատավիզմ ա։ ինքը կալկուլայտորի տեղը չոտկով էլ կհաշվի։
> 
> Էսօր որ դեղատան աշխատողը ասում ա «էս կոմպերից չեմ հասկանում, որտև էդ իմ մասնագիտությունը չի», ուրեմն ինքը անպետք աշխատող ա (անկախ մասնագիտական գիտելիքներից ու շնորքից), որտև իրա գործի հալա կեսը կոմպով ա լինելու։
> 
> Էսօր որ հաշվապահը 1C կամ «Հայկական ծրագրեր» չգիտի, ինքը հաշվապահ չի, ինքը հաշվապահի ժամկետանց տնազ ա։
> ...



մարդկությունը մի քանի ուղղությամբ ա առաջ գնում՝ տեխնիկական և հոգևոր, օրինակ ես գիտեմ, որ 2րդը քեզ համար արժեք չի ներկայացնում և ապա երբեք չեմ ասի գրառումներիս մեջ, որ քո երեխեքին ուղարկես ինքնազարգացման հատուկ կուրսերի, որտեղ ինքը մեդիտացիաներ կան, շնչառական վարժանքներ կանի, դա կազդի իր առողջության վրա, կբացահայտի Աստծուն և ինքն իրեն:
Իմ համար 2րդն ա կարևոր, քեզ համար 1ինը, բայց միայն մեկը առաջ բրդել սխալ ա, որովհետև նույն զարգացած մարդկության գիտնականները ապացուցել են, որ տաբլետներից օգտվող երեխաների մոտ մտավոր զարգացումը հետ ա ընկնում:

----------

Smokie (28.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վարդ, նենց չի որ մեկը մյուսի հակառակն ա։
Կարա էն էլ անի, էն էլ։

Ես որ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ ասել մենակ մեկը առաջ բրդի, բայց ասում եմ պետք չի էդ մի ուղղության վրա խաչ քաշել, ինչա թե քո ժամանակ դա չկար, ու դրա համար քեզ խորթ ա։

Ես որ 10-րդ դասարանում կոմպով էի զբաղվում մերոնք նույն կերպ էին նայում, որ հիմա դու ու Սմոքը նայում եք 5 տարեկանի զբաղվելուն։
Եթե ծնողը գտնում ա, որ սխալ ա, երեխու տարիքին չի նայում։
Իսկ քանի դեռ փաստարկ բերելու փոխարեն  պտի օգտագործվեն «ես գտնում եմ» ու «զոմբացվում են» բառերը, ուրեմն փաստարկ չկա։

----------


## Smokie

> Դուք տանը տելեվիզրի ալիքները դեռ պլասկագուբցիով ե՞ք փոխում, թե՞ զոմբիացել եք, տեղներիցդ ալարում եք հելնեք։
> 
> Էդ զոմբիացում բառը որ ամեն տեղ չեն խցկո՞ւմ, զոմբիանում եմ։
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk



Արտակ ջան, չգիտեմ թե դուք ոնց եք փոխում հեռուստացույցի ալիքները ու ինձ անկեղծ ասած բացարձակապես չի հետաքրքրում ու չի անհանգստացնում դա: 

Զոմբիացում բառը դուրդ չի գալի՞ս, լավ: :Yes:  Իսկ դու ինչպե՞ս կանվանես նշածս երևույթը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտակ ջան, չգիտեմ թե դուք ոնց եք փոխում հեռուստացույցի ալիքները ու ինձ անկեղծ ասած բացարձակապես չի հետաքրքրում ու չի անհանգստացնում դա: 
> 
> Զոմբիացում բառը դուրդ չի գալի՞ս, լավ: Իսկ դու ինչպե՞ս կանվանես նշածս երևույթը:



Իսկ եթե по существу? Ո՞ր նորամուծություններն են, որ դու ընդունում ես, իսկ որո՞նք՝ ոչ։
Օրինակ ո՞նց ես նայում էն փաստին, որ տղես Smart TV-ից ավելի լավ ա գլուխ հանում, քան մամաս։ Իսկ հասարակ TV-ի պուլտին երեխային մոտիկ կարելի՞ ա թողնել, թե՞ չէ։

Ես օրինակ Կորյունի համար սենց բան եմ պատվիրել։


Հոսանքին ա ծանոթացնում, էլեկտրական։ Կզոմբիանա՞։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա տերմինին։ Քանի որ տերմինը դու ես օգտագործում, ակնկալում եմ, որ դու կբացատրես, թե ինչ իմաստ ես դնում դրա տակ։

Ես 2 իմաստ գիտեմ. մեկը՝ կենդանի մեռելներն են, մյուսը՝ (Հ1-ի թեթև ձեռքով, 2008-ից) Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համակիրները։
Իմ պատկերացնելով, կոմպով տեքստ հավաքող երեխան սրանցից ոչ մեկը չի կարա դառնա։

----------


## keyboard

Սմոք, Ապսարա, դպրոցում կատեգորիկ ՏՏ արգելեը առնվազն հիմարություն ա, այլ բան ա, որ դպրոցում կարողանան էնպես անեն, որ ՏՏ-ն օգտագործվի նպատակային, ոչ թե, որ մեկը այֆոն ա օգտագործում, մյուսը կնոպկաներով հեռախոս ուրեմ իրանք լավ ու վատն են կամ երեխային հետևեն, որ հեռախոսով կամ համակարգչով ոչ թե խաղա, այլ՝ գործ անի ու զարգանա։
Ես իմ երեխային նման դպրոց չեմ ուղարկի, քանզի գեստապոական մեթոդներին դեմ եմ։ 
Մեր դպրոցում դասապրոցեսի ընթացքում հեռախոսը պայուսակի մեջ ա, որովհետև բոլորը գիտեն, որ էդպես ճիշտ ա, բայց իմ երեխեքը գիտեն, որ ես կամ կինս զանգենք, պիտի պատասխանեն, դա գիտեն նաև դասատուները, որ մենք երեխային չենք զանգում կոֆեյի բաժակ նայենք, եթե զանգում ենք, մանավանդ դասի ժամին՝ ուրեմ շատ կարևոր ա։
Իմ աղջիկը 8 տարեկանում բլոգ ա վարում ու իրեն պետքական ամեն ինչ անում ա համակարգչով։ Համակարգիչը օգտագործում ա միայն «գործնական»։ Հազվագյուտ դեպքերում ֆիլմ նայի կամ ինչ որ նյութ կարդա։
Մնացած դեպքերում իրան ձգում ա դուրսը ու ռեալ շփումը։ Ու դա գալիս ա միմիայն դպրոցից, քանզի դպրոցը ունի ՏՏ-ն նպատակային ուղղելու և ճիշտ օգտագործելու մեթոդիկա։
Ոչ մի արգելանք նպատակին չի ծառայել, ամեն արգելանք մի ծակ գտնում ա դուրս գալու համար, ոնց որ կոմունիստական կարգերի ժամանակ սեքս ու նարկոտիկ չկար, բայց արդյունքում ամեն ինչ էլ կար, տենց էլ դպրոցում համակարգչի արգելանքը տանը կամ ընկերների շրջապատում կլրացվի։

----------

Quyr Qery (29.12.2016), Smokie (29.12.2016), Աթեիստ (29.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.12.2016)

----------


## Smokie

> Իսկ եթե по существу? Ո՞ր նորամուծություններն են, որ դու ընդունում ես, իսկ որո՞նք՝ ոչ։
> Օրինակ ո՞նց ես նայում էն փաստին, որ տղես Smart TV-ից ավելի լավ ա գլուխ հանում, քան մամաս։ Իսկ հասարակ TV-ի պուլտին երեխային մոտիկ կարելի՞ ա թողնել, թե՞ չէ։
> 
> Ես օրինակ Կորյունի համար սենց բան եմ պատվիրել։
> 
> 
> Հոսանքին ա ծանոթացնում, էլեկտրական։ Կզոմբիանա՞։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա տերմինին։ Քանի որ տերմինը դու ես օգտագործում, ակնկալում եմ, որ դու կբացատրես, թե ինչ իմաստ ես դնում դրա տակ։
> ...


Նորմալ եմ նայում առաջին նշածդ փաստին Արտ, որովհետև էն ժամանակ իրոք տենց բան չկար:
Հեռուստացույցի պուլտին իհարկե կարելի ա մոտիկ թողնել, ինչու՞մն ա խնդիրը :Dntknw: 
Լավ ես արել պատվիրել ես, ո՞վ ա բան ասում: Կորյունն էլ իր հերթին խելոք ու սովորող տղա ա ու ոչ էլ շաատ փոքր ա:
Նախօրոք ասեմ, որ էս պարբերության մեջ ես կոնկրետ մեկին նկատի չունեմ ու ոչ էլ մտադիր եմ վիրավորել: Նույնն էլ էս թեմայի առաջին գրառումս անելուց` ուղղակի ուզեցի արտահայտվեմ: :Smile:  Տերմինի տակ ես հասկանում եմ նրանց, ովքեր էկրաններից էն կողմ ոչինչ չեն տեսնում, չեն տեսնում բնությունը, չեն տեսնում մարդկային ոչ վիրտուալ շփում ու էլի շատ բաներ:

----------


## Smokie

> Սմոք, Ապսարա, դպրոցում կատեգորիկ ՏՏ արգելեը առնվազն հիմարություն ա, այլ բան ա, որ դպրոցում կարողանան էնպես անեն, որ ՏՏ-ն օգտագործվի նպատակային, ոչ թե, որ մեկը այֆոն ա օգտագործում, մյուսը կնոպկաներով հեռախոս ուրեմ իրանք լավ ու վատն են կամ երեխային հետևեն, որ հեռախոսով կամ համակարգչով ոչ թե խաղա, այլ՝ գործ անի ու զարգանա։
> Ես իմ երեխային նման դպրոց չեմ ուղարկի, քանզի գեստապոական մեթոդներին դեմ եմ։ 
> Մեր դպրոցում դասապրոցեսի ընթացքում հեռախոսը պայուսակի մեջ ա, որովհետև բոլորը գիտեն, որ էդպես ճիշտ ա, բայց իմ երեխեքը գիտեն, որ ես կամ կինս զանգենք, պիտի պատասխանեն, դա գիտեն նաև դասատուները, որ մենք երեխային չենք զանգում կոֆեյի բաժակ նայենք, եթե զանգում ենք, մանավանդ դասի ժամին՝ ուրեմ շատ կարևոր ա։
> Իմ աղջիկը 8 տարեկանում բլոգ ա վարում ու իրեն պետքական ամեն ինչ անում ա համակարգչով։ Համակարգիչը օգտագործում ա միայն «գործնական»։ Հազվագյուտ դեպքերում ֆիլմ նայի կամ ինչ որ նյութ կարդա։
> Մնացած դեպքերում իրան ձգում ա դուրսը ու ռեալ շփումը։ Ու դա գալիս ա միմիայն դպրոցից, քանզի դպրոցը ունի ՏՏ-ն նպատակային ուղղելու և ճիշտ օգտագործելու մեթոդիկա։
> Ոչ մի արգելանք նպատակին չի ծառայել, ամեն արգելանք մի ծակ գտնում ա դուրս գալու համար, ոնց որ կոմունիստական կարգերի ժամանակ սեքս ու նարկոտիկ չկար, բայց արդյունքում ամեն ինչ էլ կար, տենց էլ դպրոցում համակարգչի արգելանքը տանը կամ ընկերների շրջապատում կլրացվի։


Հով ջան իհարկե էն` ինչ ասում ես շատ լավ ա` անկեղծ եմ ասում ուզեցի ծանոթանալ աղջկադ բլոգի հետ: :Wink:  Ու լավ ա, որ ինքը 8 տարեկսնում նախընտրում ա ռեալ շփումը: :Smile: 
Բայց ախր դպրոցում էդ ամենը արգելելն էլ կարող ա լավ ու ճիշտ տարբերակ լինի, ինչի՞ ա հիմարություն: Ապսարայի պատմածի ո՞ր մասն էր հիմարության նման: Տանը ծնողների փույլտբությամբ ինչ ուզում ա, ով ուզում ա, ինչքսն ուզում ա թող անեն` դպրոցի խառնվելն էդ ամենին, պարտադիր չի: Ինչու՞ եք կարծում, որ ծնողները չեն կարող սովորեցնել ճիշտ օգտագործել և նպատակային ուղղել:

----------


## Apsara

> Սմոք, Ապսարա, դպրոցում կատեգորիկ ՏՏ արգելեը առնվազն հիմարություն ա, այլ բան ա, որ դպրոցում կարողանան էնպես անեն, որ ՏՏ-ն օգտագործվի նպատակային, ոչ թե, որ մեկը այֆոն ա օգտագործում, մյուսը կնոպկաներով հեռախոս ուրեմ իրանք լավ ու վատն են կամ երեխային հետևեն, որ հեռախոսով կամ համակարգչով ոչ թե խաղա, այլ՝ գործ անի ու զարգանա։
> Ես իմ երեխային նման դպրոց չեմ ուղարկի, քանզի գեստապոական մեթոդներին դեմ եմ։ 
> Մեր դպրոցում դասապրոցեսի ընթացքում հեռախոսը պայուսակի մեջ ա, որովհետև բոլորը գիտեն, որ էդպես ճիշտ ա, բայց իմ երեխեքը գիտեն, որ ես կամ կինս զանգենք, պիտի պատասխանեն, դա գիտեն նաև դասատուները, որ մենք երեխային չենք զանգում կոֆեյի բաժակ նայենք, եթե զանգում ենք, մանավանդ դասի ժամին՝ ուրեմ շատ կարևոր ա։
> Իմ աղջիկը 8 տարեկանում բլոգ ա վարում ու իրեն պետքական ամեն ինչ անում ա համակարգչով։ Համակարգիչը օգտագործում ա միայն «գործնական»։ Հազվագյուտ դեպքերում ֆիլմ նայի կամ ինչ որ նյութ կարդա։
> Մնացած դեպքերում իրան ձգում ա դուրսը ու ռեալ շփումը։ Ու դա գալիս ա միմիայն դպրոցից, քանզի դպրոցը ունի ՏՏ-ն նպատակային ուղղելու և ճիշտ օգտագործելու մեթոդիկա։
> Ոչ մի արգելանք նպատակին չի ծառայել, ամեն արգելանք մի ծակ գտնում ա դուրս գալու համար, ոնց որ կոմունիստական կարգերի ժամանակ սեքս ու նարկոտիկ չկար, բայց արդյունքում ամեն ինչ էլ կար, տենց էլ դպրոցում համակարգչի արգելանքը տանը կամ ընկերների շրջապատում կլրացվի։


Քիբորդ ջան, նենց իդեալական ա հնչում, բայց մեր տանը տենց չի, եթե ես չարգելեմ մեծ տղայիս հեռախոսով խաղա, ու նենց չի որ անկապ խաղեր էր խաղում, ամուսինս ինչ-որ հատուկ զարգացնող խաղեր էր քաշել, ապա ես չեմ կարող երեխային բացատրել, թե ինչի ինքը գիշերը էդ խաղերը երազում տեսնում ա, վեր ա թռնում ու լացում ա ու ուզում ա նորից հետ գնա, ու սկսում ա իրականությունը երազի հետ խառնել: 

Իսկ դպրոցը ընտիր ա, իրանք մյուս դպրոցներից նրանով են տարբերվում, որ երեխայի զարգացումը ըստ իր հոգեբանական ընկալման են տանում, օրինակ 5-7 տարեկանում երեխաներին ձեռքերի, ոտքերի և մարմնի մյուս զգայական մասերն են օգտագործում սովորեցնելու պրոցեսի մեջ: Հեչ պարտադիր չի 6 տարեկան երեխան տառը տետրի մեջ գրելուց հետո մի հատ էլ կոմպի վրա տպի, որովհետև վերջինս եթե պարզ կնոպկա սեղմելու գործողություն ա՝ հասանելի նույնիսկ կապիկին, ապա առիջինը եքա դժվար պրոցեսա երեխեքի համար: Էդ դպրոցում համակարգիչ անցնում են, բայց համապատասխան դասարանում, հիմա չգիտեմ, թե որ դասարանում, երեխաս փոքր ա չեմ հետաքրքրվել: Բայց իմոնք շատ փոքր են, ինձ ջղայնացնում ա, որ 3 տարեկան տղաս կարա առավոտյան արթնանա և առաջին բառը ՊԵՊԱ լինի, որը իրա լեզվով ցանկացած մուլտֆիլմ ա նշանակում:

Ու ինձ թվում ա, իմա դպրոցներում լավ կանեին մի  նոր առարկա մտցնեին, որը երեխաներին կսովորեցներ, թե ինչպես օգտագործել համակարգիչը ուսուցման, ստեղծագործելու, ինֆորմացիա փոխանցելու և այլ լավ բաների համար, որ դա խաղի և ֆիլմի համար չի միայն:

----------

Smokie (29.12.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ու ինձ թվում ա, իմա դպրոցներում լավ կանեին մի  նոր առարկա մտցնեին, որը երեխաներին կսովորեցներ, թե ինչպես օգտագործել համակարգիչը ուսուցման, ստեղծագործելու, ինֆորմացիա փոխանցելու և այլ լավ բաների համար, որ դա խաղի և ֆիլմի համար չի միայն:


Վարդ, մեր դպրոցում հենց էդպես է։ Հովոյի աղջիկն էլ ա մեր դպրոցից։ Ու իրենց մոտ համակարգիչը հենց քո նշած ուղղությունների համար ա օգտագործվում։ 
Դրան գումարած դպրոցը հենց էնպիսին է, որ շատ մեծ տեղ է տալիս երեխեքի ՄԱՐԴ մեծանալուն։ ՖԲ-ում մի լավ նախադասություն էր գրված մեր դպրոցի մասին։ Սեբաստացի հաճախող երեխեքի ծնողները պիտի պատրաստ լինեն, որ իրենց երեխաները տուն են վերադառնում կեղտոտված հագուստով։ Չնայած նրան, որ բոլորը կարծում են, թե բլեյանի դպրոցը հենց էդ զոմբիացման փուլում է, բայց երեխաները մշակում են իրենց դպրոցի հարակից տարածքները, ունեն փոքրիկ բանջարանոցներ, ձիաբուծարան, զանազան արհեստանոցներ (կավագործություն, նկարչություն և այլն)։ Բոլոր երեխաներն անխտիր սովորում են հեծանիվ վարել, նախակրթարանի բարձր խմբում ու առաջին դասարանում պարտադիր լող են անցնում։ 
Ուզում եմ ասել, որ դպրոցը կարևորում է նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաները, դրանցից օգուտ ստանալը, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ մեծ տեղ է տալիս երեխաների առողջ ապրելակերպին ու ոնց որ դու ես ասում՝ հոգևոր զարգացմանը։

----------

John (29.12.2016), Quyr Qery (29.12.2016), Smokie (29.12.2016), Աթեիստ (29.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.12.2016)

----------

